# ["Risolto"]Mi sono perso export_avi.so

## HoX

Quando uso transcode ottengo questo errore:

```
# transcode -i list --use_rgb -x imlist,null -g 640x320 -y avi,null -f 1 -o movie.avi -H 0

transcode v1.0.4 (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Oestreich, 2003-2004 T. Bitterberg, 2004-2007 Transcode Team

[transcode] V: import frame     | 640x320  2.00:1  

[transcode] V: bits/pixel       | 8.789

[transcode] V: decoding fps,frc | 1.000,0

[transcode] A: import format    | 0x2001  AC3/A52      [48000,16,2]

[transcode] A: export           | disabled

[transcode] V: encoding fps,frc | 1.000,9

[transcode] A: bytes per frame  | 192000 (192000.000000)

[transcode] A: adjustment       | 0@1000

[transcode] V: IA32/AMD64 accel | sse2 (sse2 sse mmxext mmx asm C)

tc_memcpy: using amd64 for memcpy

[transcode] V: video buffer     | 10 @ 640x320

[import_null.so] v0.2.0 (2002-01-19) (video) null | (audio) null

[import_imlist.so] v0.1.1 (2007-08-14) (video) RGB

[transcode] warning : /usr/lib64/transcode/export_avi.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[transcode] warning : (dl_loader.c) loading "/usr/lib64/transcode/export_avi.so" failed

[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) loading video export module failed

[transcode] warning : failed to init export modules

[transcode] critical: plug-in initialization failed
```

E in effetti mi manca il file /usr/lib64/transcode/export_avi.so

dove lo recupero? ho gia' provato a riemergere transcode, ma non salta fuori. Consigli?Last edited by HoX on Wed Jan 23, 2008 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flocchini

o e' nel posto sbagliato (facile) oppure te lo sei perso davvero e allora vai di equey --belong $nomefile se non erro. E' un po' che non mi perdo nulla x fortuna, magari ora va di moda un'altra utility  :Wink: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> o e' nel posto sbagliato (facile) oppure te lo sei perso davvero e allora vai di equey --belong $nomefile se non erro. E' un po' che non mi perdo nulla x fortuna, magari ora va di moda un'altra utility 

 

```
equery belongs nomefile
```

AZZ... so diventato guru.... che paura..!

----------

## HoX

Ho provato sia  equery belongs export_avi.so sia con locate -u && locate export_avi.so, ma non l'ho trovato  :Sad: 

Nel frattempo ho scoperto che mi manca pure export_divx.so

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Ho provato sia  equery belongs export_avi.so sia con locate -u && locate export_avi.so, ma non l'ho trovato 
> 
> Nel frattempo ho scoperto che mi manca pure export_divx.so

 

ho visto che questi files sono normalmente in /usr/lib/transcode/

E' strano che una ricompilazione non li rimetta a posto, controlla che dopo un emerge -C transcode non rimanga qualche cartella nel sistema che magari "ricorda" la precedente installazione. Dopo ricompila.

----------

## HoX

[quote="Tigerwalk"] *Anema wrote:*   

> E' strano che una ricompilazione non li rimetta a posto, controlla che dopo un emerge -C transcode non rimanga qualche cartella nel sistema che magari "ricorda" la precedente installazione. Dopo ricompila.

 

Fatto, ma ancora nulla. Nel frattempo scopro che manca anche il file liba52... insomma... qui la cosa si fa seria  :Sad: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Ma i file sono presenti almeno? Perché spesso errori simili capitano quando il supporto per quel che si sta tentando di usare non è stato attivato (tramite USE) durante la compilazione.

----------

## HoX

No, i file non sono presenti. L'errore me l'ha dato dopo un depclean, prima funzionava. Ho anche lanciato il revdep-rebuild, ma nulla.

Queste sono le USE che ho abilitato:

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-1.0.5  USE="X a52 dvdread extrafilters fame iconv imagemagick jpeg mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg ogg oss quicktime sdl sse sse2 theora truetype vorbis xml xvid -3dnow (-altivec) -dv -lzo -network -v4l2" 0 kB[glsa=][/glsa]

----------

## Scen

Che pacchetti sono stati rimossi da depclean?

Se lanci il comando

```

emerge -pDNuv --with-bdeps y world

```

Portage tenta di reinstallarti qualcosa?

----------

## HoX

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Che pacchetti sono stati rimossi da depclean?
> 
> 

 

Non me li ricordo. Un po' di roba di perl e python e altro. Poi revdep-rebuild mi ha reinstallato evince, kde-libs e python

 *Quote:*   

> Se lanci il comando
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -pDNuv --with-bdeps y world
> ...

 

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.2.11 [1.2.8] USE="ipv6 -debug -doc% -urandom" 1,088 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 [1.2.8] USE="berkdb gdbm -doc% -ldap -mysql% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 639 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.6.2 [0.6.0] USE="nls" 1,230 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 84 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.5 [1.3.2-r4] USE="berkdb nls perl python -apache2 -bash-completion -debug% -doc% -emacs -extras% -java -nowebdav -ruby -svnserve% -vim-syntax% (-zlib%*)" 4,612 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r6  USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 0 kB 

```

direi di si... lo lascio fare.

----------

## HoX

Nulla da fare neanche con emerge -etcetc  :Sad: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Sorry intendevo presenti nella lista di compilati. qlist transcode mostra quei file come (in teoria) presenti?

----------

## HoX

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Sorry intendevo presenti nella lista di compilati. qlist transcode mostra quei file come (in teoria) presenti?

 

No... non li vede

```
~ $ qlist transcode | grep avi

/usr/bin/avisync

/usr/bin/avifix

/usr/bin/aviindex

/usr/bin/avisplit

/usr/bin/avimerge

/usr/share/man/man1/avisync.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/avimerge.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/avisplit.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/avifix.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/aviindex.1.bz2

/usr/share/doc/transcode-1.0.5/avi_comments.txt.bz2

/usr/share/doc/transcode-1.0.5/html/import_avi.html

/usr/lib64/transcode/import_avi.so

/usr/lib64/transcode/import_avi.la

```

----------

## Flameeyes

Allora non è mai stato presente, non si è "perso".

Mi viene da temere che transcode usasse avifile per l'export in avi... e avifile non è più in Gentoo da un bel pezzo.

----------

## HoX

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Allora non è mai stato presente, non si è "perso".
> 
> Mi viene da temere che transcode usasse avifile per l'export in avi... e avifile non è più in Gentoo da un bel pezzo.

 

esiste qualcuno con transcode che possa verificare?

----------

## flocchini

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esiste qualcuno con transcode che possa verificare?

 

```
[U] media-video/transcode

     Available versions:  1.0.3 ~1.0.3-r1 1.0.4 1.0.4-r2 ~1.0.5 [M]~1.1.0_alpha4 {3dnow X a52 aac alsa altivec dv dvdread extrafilters fame gtk iconv imagemagick jpeg lzo mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg network nuv ogg oss postproc quicktime sdl sse sse2 theora truetype v4l2 vorbis x264 xml xvid}

     Installed versions:  1.0.2-r3(17:24:47 01/27/07)(X dvdread gtk imagemagick jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime truetype vorbis xml xvid -3dnow -a52 -altivec -dv -extrafilters -fame -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sdl -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2)

     Homepage:            http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode

     Description:         video stream processing tool
```

```
sovereign flocchini # slocate export_avi.so

sovereign flocchini # 
```

nemmeno io ce l'ho  :Wink:  Ed e' un anno che non lo tocco...

----------

## HoX

Ho finalmente capito xke' lo richiede. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ transcode -i elephantsdream-1920-hd-mpeg4-su-ac3.avi -p ED_Ita_los_48KHz.wav -x polpetta,null --use_rgb -g 1920x1080 -y ffmpeg,pcm -F mpeg4 -o movie.avi -H 0
> 
> transcode v1.0.5 (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Oestreich, 2003-2004 T. Bitterberg, 2004-2008 Transcode Team
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flameeyes

/me segna un motivo in più per non mantenere transcode  :Razz: 

----------

## HoX

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> /me segna un motivo in più per non mantenere transcode 

 

in effetti non e' molto furba come cosa, ma per ora preferisco quello piuttosto che mencoder (che mi costringe a tirarmi dietro tutto mplayer).

----------

## Flameeyes

mencoder ha anche una certa qualità rispetto a transcode.

Comunque puoi sempre usare FFmpeg direttamente..

----------

## HoX

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Comunque puoi sempre usare FFmpeg direttamente..

 

Ho provato ffmpeg e mi ha dato un problema. Devo sostituire l'audio di un video e ci sono riuscito, ma il nuovo video mi da dei problemi con vlc. Se provo a scorrere velocemente mi si impalla e mi visualizza come durata del video 325 ore... perche'?

ho usato questo comando:

```
ffmpeg -i ED_Ita_los_48KHz.wav -i elephantsdream-1920-hd-mpeg4-su-ac3.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy ElephantsDream.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -newaudio
```

----------

